

Technology is making us blind: The dangerous complacency of the iPhone era - doctorshady
http://www.salon.com/2014/11/29/technology_is_making_us_blind_the_dangerous_complacency_of_the_iphone_era/

======
Xoxox
Privacy itself is a modern invention, to a large extent. Our grandparents
lived in communities and extended families that kept a fairly close watch on
their members. Of course it was always possible to skip out and start a new
life, but few did. The issue is more that those watching us now have different
motives than our friends, families and neighbors did a century ago. But even
without modern communications technologies, totalitarian regimes had no
trouble using us to inform on ourselves.

